# What to feed my goats



## Sydney11 (Feb 18, 2018)

I will be getting two Nigerian dwarf does in a few weeks. One will be 8 weeks old the other will be 7 weeks old. I have read so many different articles and am still having a tough time figuring out what and how to feed them. They will have forage for a little while until it’s all gone. Is it possible to just feed alfalfa pellets instead of hay? Is chaffhaye better than alfalfa? Do I need to feed grain, and if so what kind is recommended and how much should I feed?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Goat absolutely need long stem hay to keep their rumen healthy, alfalfa pellets supplement the hay. You can feed alfalfa pellets instead of grain. I prefer to feed growing kids a good quality goat feed along with loose minerals made for goats. The minerals I feed free choice.

Chaffe Hay is good stuff, better than alfalfa pellets, but they do still need some dry hay for proper rumen function.

I feed Blue Seal goat feeds mixed with whole native oats, and add soaked beet pulp in the colder months for extra calories, calcium and water.


----------

